# DotNetSiemensPLCToolBox mit TIA Portal SIemens S7 1500 SPS



## Burkhard (16 August 2016)

Hallo liebe SPS-Gemeinde,

gestern fragte ich nach der Verbindung mit meiner selbst-entwickelten Software auf Basis der DotNet-Toolbox zu einer S7-1200 SPS.

Es hat sich aber herausgestellt, es ist eine S7-1500 SPS.

Jochen sagte, bei der S7-1200 SPS muss ich bei Slot und Rack die Einstellungen anpassen 

("Sollte gehen, du musst glaub rack&Slot richtig einstellen (Rack=0, Slot=1)"). *vde*

Nun meine Update-Frage: Wie sieht es bei der S7-1500 aus? Ich habe gelesen ich muss in der TIA-Projektierungs-Software bei Eingenschaften-Sicherheit-PUT/GET-Kommunikation aktivieren.

Gilt die Aussage mit Slot und Rack auch fuer die S7-1500? Gibt es hier Erfahrungen von euch mit dieser SPS und der Dot-Net-Toolbox-Library?

Noch eine Info: Ich greife ueber TCP/IP Ethernet auf die SPS zu und ich will absolut addressierte Datenbloecke auslesen. Also DB203.DBW200 oder DB120.DBX100.9

Bin schon ganz vervweifelt weil mein Programm nicht funktioniert!! 

Danke, Danke!


----------



## Burkhard (24 August 2016)

Aaaaaaaalso liebe Freunde der SPS und Hochsprachenprogrammierung!!!!!

Natürlich wie sollte es anders sein, die tolle S7-Toolbox-Library von unserem geschätzten Jochen funktioniert natürlich absolut tadellos an einer S7-1500...........

Rack=0, Slot=1

Ansonsten in der SPS muss die GET/PUT Kommunikation aktiviert werden sowie in dem DB aus dem ihr lesen wollt die absolute Adressierung aktiviert und die Optimierung deaktiviert werden.

Das wars dann aber auch schon was nötig ist..... Alles klappt ganz doll super und unser Jochen ist der Größte!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Burkhard (6 September 2016)

Test.Test.


----------

